# 706z waterproof?



## tjn1125 (Nov 2, 2013)

Has anybody on here had any luck making a 706z waterproof I have seen YouTube video's but I would like to here from someone local if they have completed it??


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

For all the trouble you'll go through, it may be easier & more cost-effective to just pack it with good marine grease. That'll essentially "waterproof" it for some time! Maybe someone else can give some better input.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I know someone on Surftalk made theirs waterproof with an instant anti-reverse bearing. Seemed like a lot of work with milling parts and bushings out of the reel to make space for new bearings and rubber gaskets.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you grease on top of the pinion bearing, under the retainer, then a good bead of grease before putting the rotor on. Then under the rotor washer before putting the rotor nut on.
Grease the inside of the body real good, grease the underside of the cover and on the edges put a bead of grease. Fill the screw holes with grease. Grease the screws before putting them in.

Just think if you were water how can I get in...

That will do it for a couple of years.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> If you grease on top of the pinion bearing, under the retainer, then a good bead of grease before putting the rotor on. Then under the rotor washer before putting the rotor nut on.
> Grease the inside of the body real good, grease the underside of the cover and on the edges put a bead of grease. Fill the screw holes with grease. Grease the screws before putting them in.
> 
> Just think if you were water how can I get in...
> ...



What kind of Grease goes inside a Reel, Wheel Bearing Grease???


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

No way..!

On the 706 and Penn SS reels I use Yamaha marine grease on the insides and gears. It's slippery and less tacky than other greases. The thick deep blue grease like Evinrude Triple Guard I use on top of the pinion, under the rotor, and screws. It's states it will not wash out from saltwater.

I think the Penn blue grease is too thin for these reels and have already seen that it turns black over time and dries out.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I would use Bacon grease. That way it smells good while you fish n the early morning hours.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Of course if you use the bacon grease and hook a big one you may burn the bacon. Sorry about going off track.


----------

